# Trunk lid removal. Easy or difficult?



## timmyjimmy5150 (Feb 13, 2013)

On my 2012 LT I have a big dent in the trunk lid. I found a cheap replace at a salvage yard from a 2013 model. Same paint code too: victory red.
Was wondering how hard it is to swap them out? Looks like there are only 4 bolts; 2 on the right hinge and 2 on the left hinge, holding the lid on.
i would swap the lights and such over because the new lid is only a shell.
thanks
tj


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Not too hard. Start by removing everything from the lid, there are two bolts and a bunch of clips that hold the liner onto the trunk. With those gone you can pull the clipped wiring off the lid and remove the lights, then unbolt the chrome bar and pull it, and the license plate light assembly out as one piece. Once the whole trunk is stripped of all the wiring, trunk pops, etc. undo the 4 main bolts that attach it to the arms. Then bolt the new one on and re-attach all the extra miscellaneous pieces.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Don't forget to align it can keep those four arm bolts about a turn loose, close is very carefully and move it around a bit so the cracks are even on all four sides. Drop the rear seat backs, crawl under there then tighten those bolts. May take a couple of tries until you get it right.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Start with my Technostalgia light install thread. It will walk you through removing everything from the trunk lid, sans the wiring harness and chrome accent bar.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/145-...-how-tear-apart-your-trunk-picture-heavy.html


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, you did everything except replace the trunk lid, but at least its a start. 

Could add a very important precaution, this is NOT a one man job. Lid has to be up, you will be surprised how stiff those arm springs are, and just too easy for that lid to crash into the rear window. Trying to hold it with hand and removing those bolts with the other could ruin your day.

Granted, not as bad as removing a trunk lid on a 73 Fleetwood, that lid was over five feet long, and heavy, the Cruze is only about 15" long. I would definitely get the aid of two good men to support the lid while you are removing those bolts. Also installing the new one. Trying to align those holes to start the bolts and hold it steady and not crashing into that rear window would require some care. Then trying to get it properly aligned.


----------



## Joe 45 (Jul 25, 2019)

NickD, if you had that much of a problem with the springs you must have unbolted the lid on the wrong end of the control arms.  You need to open the trunk and remove the liner, then remove the bolts from the top of the control arms.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Joe 45 said:


> NickD, if you had that much of a problem with the springs you must have unbolted the lid on the wrong end of the control arms. You need to open the trunk and remove the liner, then remove the bolts from the top of the control arms.


thanks for replying to a 5yr old post


----------

